# Happy Easter!



## scorpio21

I know the Turkish don't celebrate Easter but I have friends living In N Cyprus & wondered if there was a translation


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hello Scorpio,

Saying no Turk celebrates Easter would be too much generalizing even after newly opened Turkish church in Istanbul. 

A Christian friend of mine finds these holy days very special, so I tend to send him e-cards. For Easter, I say *"Paskalyan kutlu olsun."*


----------



## scorpio21

Thanks is that Happy Easter?


----------



## badgrammar

"kutlu olsun" is the "may it be happy" part.  Chazz improvised on the easter - pâques - pascuale (sp?) thing.  You don't really need to wish a happy easter to most Turks, I don't think most even know what that is, much less celebrate it.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I once told about *"kutlu olsun"* pattern right here. Greek Cypriots and Maronites are living in Northern Cyprus also, so I believe if not a Christian Turk, a Greek or Maronite is Scorpio's correspondent. If neither, well, as most Turks don't follow Christianity, I don't think it's necessary for you to wish them happy Easter.


----------



## ~ceLine~

You can say "İyi Paskalyalar" also. It means the same but it's better. "Have a good Easter" means. It's more polite *I* think so.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

~ceLine~ said:
			
		

> You can also say "İyi Paskalyalar" also.


 Exactly like _İyi Noeller_, “Merry Christmas”. All greetings in Turkish are in plural no matter where the word comes from.

Paskalya is Greek, cf. πασχαλιά [sic accent!], a popular word (being actually a ‘stranded adjective’ meaning “Easter [celebration]”) – instead of the more common Πάσχα (IPA: [pásχa]), and _Noel_ is French Noël. 
 ​


----------



## ~ceLine~

Yes .. 

'Καλό Πάσχα' (In Greek) and 'Joyeuses Pâques' (In French) .. 

If there is someone who will need to that ..


----------

